# Ad hoc improvisor Jean-Jacques Hauser, aka 'Tartarov'



## clavichorder

I just came across these uploads of an amazing improvisor who went by Tartarov. I don't know how famous he was. But he sure was incredible a talent easily on par with Gabriela Montero it seems.

Chopin Waltz style:





Beethoven style:





Bach Style:





Mozart Style:


----------



## Albert7

Thanks for sharing man!


----------

